# Oil Weight Question?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ok we all run Synthetic oil, but is there one particular weight of oil better then the other for the 2.7T?
I think, if I'm recalling this right, the book calls for 10w40 or 5w40 fully synthetic oil. Now I do live in Canada, so in winter it gets wicked cold, but we get wicked hot days in summer too. Moot point the car lives in a heated garage, so it doesn't matter how cold it gets really.
What I really want to know is there any reason I can't use 5w50 Synthetic in my 2.7T? I use in my G60 and the oil pressure gauge doesn't lie! It's awesome. It's cold flow is great, Oil gets to the head almost instantly (where my gauge is tapped in), and the oil pressure never really drops off no matter how high I get my oil temps (120c sometimes). I'd like to run the same stuff in my Audi.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (G60 Carat)*

book calls for 0-40 synthetic... change every 2500 mi's


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (bigturboVR6)*

Hmm I'll have to go read that again. 0w40 seems a tad light. 
Being that the motor is over 130,000km is there issue with running that 5w50 Synthetic in it now? Other then the increased pumping loss of course, and the mariginally lower fuel economy and power that comes with it...
My owners manual says every 5000miles, or 8000km. But I usually change all our cars oil at 5000km (which is probably 3000miles?) intervals. Or is that the "light duty" use oil change interval? Is the "Severe use" change every 2500miles?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (G60 Carat)*

0W40 is what Audi spec'd for the 2.7T and FWIW I'm told the local dealer uses castrol syntec.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_0W40 is what Audi spec'd for the 2.7T and FWIW I'm told the local dealer uses castrol syntec. 

yep 0-40 mobil 1 synthetic here... I change it every 2500-2800 to be safe...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_0W40 is what Audi spec'd for the 2.7T and FWIW I'm told the local dealer uses castrol syntec. 

Syntec doesn't come in 0w40.
But the Syntec 5w40 is rated for VW 502.000 and 505.000


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Syntec doesn't come in 0w40.

In some countries it's called Castrol Edge 0W40








I don't go to Audi dealer so I've never actually used their oil.
What does your local Audi dealer recommend for the 2.7T ?
I use M1


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
I don't go to Audi dealer so I've never actually used their oil.
What does your local Audi dealer recommend for the 2.7T ?
I use M1









Well the 2.7T calls for a VW 502.00 certified oil, your local Dealer would most likely put in VW branded oil *ZVW 352 540* (which is VW502.00 certified) or possibly *G 052 167 A2* (which is VW505.01 the most current oil spec starting in 2004 I believe) The only reason I could see them putting in the later, is if they only stock it now, because it supersedes the older oil, it might just be easier to keep just the one on hand ??
Both those "VW" oils are made by Castrol, and both are 5w40, which seems to contradict the 0w40 recommendation reported in the owners manual (although I haven't actually gone back to my manual to verify this)
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:18 AM 9-9-2008_


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Oil Weight Question? (G60 Carat)*

Most car manufactures now recommend the use of 5w-30 weight oil. For most turbo vehicles and high end vehicles the use of 0w-40 is almost common practice now. For years I ran Castrol GTX 10w40 in my 8v GTI's, and VR6's, but since acquiring, and building turbo cars I now use Mobil 1 Synthetic 0w-40.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Actually 5w30 is rapidly become passe. The new flavour of the day is 5w20, I think this is mostly for fuel economy reasons (less pumping loss).
Performance cars and Turbo cars lately usually call for 0w40 or 5w40, some manufactures even call for 5w50.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

What oil are you going to use in your B5 S4?


----------

